# Puerto Rico anyone?



## Duvivr6 (Feb 16, 2009)

I didnt see a thread or section for PR anyone Boricua out here. I used to ride el albuergue en Salinas y Some trail up in Bayamon. Any trails still alive back there?

Woudl like to ride when I travel back to visit family!:thumbsup:


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Plenty of trails in Cabo Rojo, Guanica, Rincon, Aguadilla, Florida, Arecibo, Ponce, Salinas, Luquillo and Bayamon.


----------



## Duvivr6 (Feb 16, 2009)

Any info online for these?


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

No but log on to borikenmtb.netfreehost.com and inquire all you want.


----------



## Duvivr6 (Feb 16, 2009)

Cool gracias!


----------



## Mike Carrozza (Sep 5, 2015)

Any updates? That link is broken.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Mike Carrozza said:


> Any updates? That link is broken.


That forum was shut down due to inactivity, Facebook groups killed it.

Sorry for not being able to help you further, moved to the conti US some years ago and have lost contact with online riding sources.


----------



## ErVikingo (Sep 15, 2016)

Let me check. My brother owns Mundos del Ciclismo in Ponce (Orbea, Intense, Marin, Ellsworth, ...).

That I have ridden, there are good trails in Ponce, Guánica. Bosque Seco is a must. Sights are awesome and so is the ride.


----------

